
Shopify merchants break records with $2.9B in worldwide sales BlackFriday - d1egoaz
https://news.shopify.com/shopify-merchants-break-records-with-29-billion-in-worldwide-sales-over-black-fridaycyber-monday-weekend
======
amacalac
Some back of the napkin math:

* $2.9+ billion in sales * 25.5 million consumers * Shopify Basic is 2.9% + 30¢ per transaction (ignoring $29 monthly cost. * Shopify Plan is 2.6% + 30¢ per transaction (ignoring $79 monthly cost). * Advanced Shopify is 2.4% + 30¢ per transaction (ignoring $299 monthly cost). * Shopify Plus pricing starts at $2000 monthly.

If all merchants were on Shopify Basic: * 2.9% of $2.9 billion = $84,100,000

If all merchants were on Shopify Plan: 2.6% of $2.9 billion = $75,400,000

If all merchants were on Shopify Advanced: 2.4% of $2.9 billion = $69,600,000

If 1 consumer ≅ 1 sale

$0.30 * 25.5 million = $7,650,000

So Shopify revenue for Black Friday weekend was between $77.25 million and
$91.75 million

Obviously a lot of factors not taken into account there. But still. Nice work
Shopify!

~~~
benmarks
Some great numbers from Tobi, team, and ecosystem. I just wish they weren't so
gung-ho on the "one million stores" metric, because the two figures juxtaposed
don't do them any favors.

As a Magento person though I am keenly jealous of their level of insight into
platform transactions. $3B is amazing.

